# Please share a little about yourself.



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm interested to learn more about you guys. You don't have to be a moderator to answer these questions so anyone's welcome to answer. I'm pretty curious about everyone in here. 

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like I'll go first  

Nice post Lindsay, a great way to get to know everyone  

1. I am interesseted in training dogs cus I love the bond and team spirit that one can achieve with our four legged friends and the accomplishment of getting things right together as a team. For me, I really get a lot back from my dogs, and I like the fact that we form a team and a tight bond. 

2. Been involved with Schutzhund for as long as I can remember.. but really training at a top level really started when I moved to Belgium 6years ago.. I was lucky enough to get into contact with the right people.

3. Schutzhund :mrgreen: but I would love to try out agility, it looks like such fun :-k 

4. Introduced to by my father

5. Of four children I am the only one that folllowed in my father's footsteps...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 
Genetically, i guess. Love to learn a dog something. I you do it well, you won´t see all the time you spent on it

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.
 3 yrs IPO, titled 1 dog vh and failed my ipo 1
4 yrs KNPV now, haven´t titled a dog yet
3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 
KNPV, and would like to train ringsports

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

I´m one of those kids who was dragged to the trainingfield since birth. Have said for a long time I just wanted 1 petdog...and now I´m trying a dog for 7 yrs and have 7 dogs :mrgreen: 

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

Follow my dad´s and stephmom footsteps and now my husband :wink: 

Dad did IPO and KNPV, several times dutch champion in both disciplines, mum did IPO several times dutch champion and FCI worldchampion (´98)

Thanks!


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

*1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs?* 

For the fun of it, and because it helps stem the tide of BSL.


*2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.*

Just a noob.


*3.) Which dog sport is your favorite?*

Not a fan of sports, but if forced to choose one, I'd go with schutzhund. I like that it includes tracking.


*4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?*

Initially introduced to sports by fellow bulldog fanciers. Since then, I have had the privilege to meet and learn from people of like minds, who're involved in real work.





Andy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

I'm honestly a better problem solving behaviorist than a "competitive" trainer mostly cause my timing sucks and I'm a klutz. :-\" That's part of the reason I want to understand learning in dogs from a hands on perspective when I'm a veterinary behaviorist. Can't just be up in the ivory towers at all times. 

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

Done Schutzhund for going on a year and a half off and on. Started agility a few months ago.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Schutzhund has a bit more of a "cool" factor, I suppose...but I must say I think agility is more fun. We'll go with agility. 

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

I had read about both online for some time and had been to several agility trials before taking my first class.

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

My parents didn't have much interest in training their dogs and still don't. My father likes to jog with his Vizsla and Weimaraner and go on short trail walks, but that's about it. I'd like to get my future kids into it. I hear neat things about programs that pair troubled youth with troubled dogs in shelters that need training before they get adopted. That'd be really neat to do.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

My turn 

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? There is nothing I enjoy more than working with my dogs. I've always had a dog by my side...

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

Not involved in those due to time constraints  Would like to try Schutzhund someday...

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? I love agility and Rally-O

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

Well, I decided to take a training class with one of my friends at the time. We are no longer friends, but I got hooked on the classes!

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

I follow in my mom's footsteps a bit...she's a GSD lover and that was my initial attraction to them. I also have a 14 yr old sister who enjoys working the dogs...but mostly, I'm working on getting my fiance to follow in my footsteps as I haven't figured out how to clone myself and handle two in a training class lol...he's doing quite well!


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

I always have a good relationship with my pervious dogs. I enjoyed having them around. I think the communication between humans and animals are amazing and unique! 

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

I haven't bee in any. I don't have much of experience working with dogs at high level of competition.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Don't have one right now. I'm trying out as many as I can. I thinK I want to try the Mondio ring first because it looks fun to me.

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

I heard about it through a guy who was a dog trainer at Petsmart. I was looking for a schutzhund club in Arizona. He introduced me to ringsports. No schutzhund. 

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

My parents don't do dog training or anything special. I hope my kids are going to follow my footstep.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

I got started as a kid. I listened to Trish McConnell every Saturday morning on NPR for years. We had a family dog that I trained. I think it started out because the dog was something I could "control." But I learned to respect and appreciate the dog's ability to learn and the mutual friendship/bond/affection. Now, I find training dogs to be completely fascinating, fun and rewarding.

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

Since... never. It's wishful thinking and learning about it for a theoretical future dog.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Ooo... so many. Of the protection sports, definitely mondio ring. Agility, flyball, freestyle (musical dog sport), high jump, disc freestyle, weight pulling - you name it!

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

I'm interested in all and comparing/contrasting training methods, techniques and rules for them. I've had a lot of help along the way from too many people to list.

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

My son doesn't have to like dogs, but he WILL learn to treat them with courtesy and respect. 

My parents are not at all into dogs. They tell me that I shouldn't train aggressive dogs, that I should never train a "pitbull" because it's a "liability" and that dogs shouldn't be trained to "bite people." Sigh.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 
I have loved dogs and been interested in training since I was very young, I love the bond that I can have with a dog and what I can acheive and the progress I can see.

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.
I have been involved in sports since I was very young but am mostly involved in Schutzhund but would love to do KNPV or another more real world/police type sport.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 
My favorite is KNPV it fascinates me, I also like the ring sports as well as schutzhund I jut hate tracking.

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?
I was introduced to sports/training by my grandfather.

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?
I dont have kids but would hope they would follow in my footsteps. My grandfather and parents and Uncle all trained so I would say mostly I am following in my grandpas footsteps, I think my drive to do dog stuff is sort of my legacy to him.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> I'm interested to learn more about you guys. You don't have to be a moderator to answer these questions so anyone's welcome to answer. I'm pretty curious about everyone in here.
> 
> 1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs?
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

I have loved dogs, GSDs specifically, since I was very young. My parents, however, do not like animals and I was not able to have a dog until I moved out of the house at 18 and went to college. It was downhill from there...

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

I started doing Schutzhund in 1996.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Schutzhund, but that said I would LOVE to do ring instead. But the closest ring club will not take new members.

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

I bought a working line puppy in 1995 from SchH titled parents. I asked "what is schutzhund" and when I found out I had to do it. The breeder of my first dog showed me what it was.

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

I have a 5 year old daughter. She takes her stuffed dog to training on a leash and is VERY upset if she does not get "field time" to work it. I am lucky to have an understanding club.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> 5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?
> 
> I have a 5 year old daughter. She takes her stuffed dog to training on a leash and is VERY upset if she does not get "field time" to work it. I am lucky to have an understanding club.


ooo! that is so cute! :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't remember when I didn't have a passion for dogs.
My older sisters tell me I bonded with our first dog by crying on it's shoulder when dear old dad would whip my butt. I bonded strongly! :lol:
Started training when god made mud.
Only been in Schutzhund about 4 yrs.
Love to try ring but nothing here.
I guess I always knew about schutzhund from the library of dog books I have. No idea why it took me so long to get there.
One of my daughters has a strong interest. Once she gets through rasing kids, I suspect she'll be back in dogs.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> I have a 5 year old daughter. She takes her stuffed dog to training on a leash and is VERY upset if she does not get "field time" to work it. I am lucky to have an understanding club.





Anne Vaini said:


> ooo! that is so cute! :grin:


I know! That is awesome!!! =D>


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, here I go....



Lindsay Janes said:


> 1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? I've always loved animals, ESPECIALLY DOGS, since a baby I'm told. At 5 or 6, I had my 1st dog, a Dachsund Mix (I know I know ) that came into my yard & I adopted. Everyone in the neighborhood knew me as "the kid with the lil' dog".
> 
> 2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc. Only about 4 mos. I had'nt been able to have a dog for a looong time, until last year (work/travel/etc) or else I'm sure I would've done it long ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

Because I don't play well with other humans 

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

I got involved in competition obedience training 20 years ago, PP training shortly after that, then moved into French Ring about 15 years ago. Also have competed on and off in Schutzhund and PP competitions.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Probably French Ring, but I also really like scenario based stuff.

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

I went to a Schuzthund club to have my Doberman evaluated. Was going to join and about a week later saw an ad in the newspaper for a French Ring demo. Checked the demo out, and never looked back. The demo was hosted by Ron Rieger/Club du Euro Canine.

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

My parents had hunting dogs when I was really little, but I just grew up with the family pet, my dad didn't hunt enough to keep a working dog once he had all us kids. My son probably won't follow in my footsteps, his interest in the dogs has been on/off his entire life, right now he has one that is "his" pet and he's quite happy with that.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Great idea for a thread....it is interesting to read everyone's experiences and intrests.

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

I enjoy spending time with my dogs, and they like having "something" to do. It is challenging and rewarding at the same time.

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

I have been involved in Schutzhund about 2 years.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Schutzhund for now. Alot of the ring sports intrest me, but I have never tried any of them...maybe one day.

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

I bought a doberman as a pet, I knew that they were very smart dogs and I would need to stay on top of his training. I saw a card at my vets office for a dog trainer, called her up....and she pointed me to the local Schutzhund club.......the rest is history. 

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

My father is an avid hunter...but I wouldnt call him a dog trainer  haha. My parents have pet dogs, but my mom thinks I am nuts for doing what I do with mine. My dad just doesnt comment about it. I dont have any kids.......so nope.......no one following in my footsteps


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

No idea, but when I was a baby I had 2 dobermans always to my left and right. When I was 3 I'd go crazy everytime there was a dog nearby, I'd point at it n go "woof!! woof woof!!" all excited, so I'm told  I don't remember the dobes, but I was attached by the hip to our family mutt in the middle east who was supposed to be a GSD.

Been doing Sch for about a year and a half, decoying too. Was decoying for a year before that too in other venues figuring alot of stuff out on my own before getting experienced guidance.

Being in Belgium now I wish I had a dog suitable for Mondio or NVBK, who knows, maybe my lil tiny Dutchie can do some ring exercises. I am at a point where I'm not sure what direction to take. We have done alot of work on Sch with her, but I really despise tracking and haven't tracked her in a long time. Either I will continue her down the Sch path, or if circumstances arise where I can switch sports with her I wouldn't mind doing that either.

I met a Sch trainer who took me under his wing and taught me alot, for sport we did Sch, but we also worked alot of police dogs since that was his money maker so I learnt alot of things that we also applied to sport dogs that most Sch clubs don't do.

My dad always liked dogs, he grew up with them, but didn't really follow in anyones footsteps.


----------



## Dave Curtis (Oct 23, 2006)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

Have always admired the rare bond that can occur between human/dog that I first remember seeing when I was about 4-5. A man on my block had a GSD and they truely knew what the other wanted or was doing without speaking .

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

SAR for 8 years, PPD 10 years, obedience 20 years, just starting first dogs in Mondio/PSA.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Mondio

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

Mike Ellis/Lisa Gellar/Paula Lind/Midwest Ringsport Group.

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

I have an 11 yo daughter who has hidden for about every SAR dog in the state over the past 8 years. My 18 yo son does some decoy work.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Lindsay Janes said:


> 1.)
> 
> 5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?
> 
> My parents don't do dog training or anything special. I hope my kids are going to follow my footstep.


 OOPS. I bet everyone thought I have kids, but I don't have any. I was hoping that someday when I have kids, they will follow me.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Being in Belgium now I wish I had a dog suitable for Mondio or NVBK, who knows, maybe my lil tiny Dutchie can do some ring exercises. I am at a point where I'm not sure what direction to take. We have done alot of work on Sch with her, but I really despise tracking and haven't tracked her in a long time. Either I will continue her down the Sch path, or if circumstances arise where I can switch sports with her I wouldn't mind doing that either.


time for another visit:wink: I wanna see Lycka:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I will visit soon, have my brother and his family here this week. The car dealer said the hitch for the car is in stock now so I can tow the trailer soon as I make an appointment for installation.

What is the speed limit for trailers in Holland? Someone told me 80km/h... its 120 in Belgium, so 80 seems low, is that true?


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> What is the speed limit for trailers in Holland? Someone told me 80km/h... its 120 in Belgium, so 80 seems low, is that true?


Yep, it's 80, and you have to stay in the right lane on freeways.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

wow, 80 all the way to Almere? That's gonna take me weeks!


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> wow, 80 all the way to Almere? That's gonna take me weeks!


Think of the great gas mileage though... 80 in 5th gear at, what, 1500 rpm. It'll be insane!


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, didn't mean to turn this into a Dutch-traffic-rules-topic. So here goes: 

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 
Because the bond you can develop with a dog goes beyond anything you can accomplish with any other animal. 

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.
Actively involved in KNPV for about a year now. I currently don't own a KNPV-suitable dog, but that is expected to change in the near future.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 
KNPV

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?
My SO introduced me to the sport. He's been decoying on and off for 9 years now (since he was 16). Brought me to training once and they haven't been able to get rid of me since 

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?
I don't have kids yet... Of course I hope that when I do, they'll follow in my footsteps. But then again, I didn't follow in my parents'.... They didn't particularly feel the need to have dogs and horses around like I do


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Alex Corral said:


> I know! That is awesome!!! =D>


It gets better- she also has a little crate for said doggie, which she brings in the car. When I'm loading up dogs, she is deciding who needs to come- the puppy or one of the older dogs who has been before. She actually has TWO little toy crates, but I don't let her bring two dogs to training.

Last week it was the puppy (AKA- new stuffed dog) and we had some problems with the puppy whining and barking in the crate on the way to training. I warned her the puppy better settle in on the way home, or we'd need to do more crate training with it. 

We can have some problems, her stuffed puppy on the end of the leash looks a LOT like a toy on a string to a lot of dogs, and she needs to be reminded not to swing it in front of anyone. That said, my husbands SchH1 female ate one of her puppies a few months ago and she was sad but ok with it.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 

I've always had dogs, and they have been good dogs, but I've never done much training with them. My Malinois is the first dog I've really worked with. He _wants_ to train. Most of what we do is fun, both for me and for him and I love how much I've accomplished with him (not much really, but we're trying)

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.

Totally new. Started Schutzhund last fall. BH this fall (fingers crossed)

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 

Not sure. Agility looked like fun, but classes were really expensive. I was also looking for a sport with obedience/control. Not a lot of options where I live. One of the few was schutzhund. I like the club I joined. Train seriously enough to title dogs. Drink beer after training is over. Does it get more fun than that?

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?

Can't remember. Worked security/guard dogs and so was exposed to protection work there. Saw Ringsport on television years ago, which was the first time I'd ever seen a Malinois and was hooked. 

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?

No kids. We always had a family dog, GSD when I was in my teens. Dog aggressive, half trained, family pet, but I loved her, and still love working breed dogs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

1.) Why are you interested in training with dogs? 
I've always been around dogs. When I was three, I got missing and was found asleep with Mamma dog and all the pups. These dogs were hounds and German short Hair Pointers. I got to training working dogs after I got out of the Navy in 1972.

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.
Long time.

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite?
My favorite is any of them that really shows the talents of the working breed. Each sport has it's own place. The people that do each sport do it mostly because of the availability of the sport. 

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?
A breeder friend that does Schutzhund. Then a mess of other people in ASR and APPDA.

5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?
I followed my dad's(hunting dogs). My son and daughter are following me. My daughter has competed in ASR with her boxer, Abbie. My son is one awsome decoy and has a very good 24 month old GSD. I have six grandkids and I think 4 may follow too. Eleven year old grand daughter wanting to be a vet.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> It gets better- she also has a little crate for said doggie, which she brings in the car. When I'm loading up dogs, she is deciding who needs to come- the puppy or one of the older dogs who has been before. She actually has TWO little toy crates, but I don't let her bring two dogs to training.
> 
> Last week it was the puppy (AKA- new stuffed dog) and we had some problems with the puppy whining and barking in the crate on the way to training. I warned her the puppy better settle in on the way home, or we'd need to do more crate training with it.
> 
> We can have some problems, her stuffed puppy on the end of the leash looks a LOT like a toy on a string to a lot of dogs, and she needs to be reminded not to swing it in front of anyone. That said, my husbands SchH1 female ate one of her puppies a few months ago and she was sad but ok with it.


OMG! LMBO. That is great!

My son is 4 mo old and has already "officially" been given a dog. A dog that isn't allowed to sniff, lick or even look at him. It's going great. lol.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

1.)	Why are you interested in training with dogs? 
My love and respect for animals came from our family who always had pets or horses. I enjoy the companionship and bond that training promotes. Besides, when the plan comes together and the light goes on upstairs, there is no greater reward.

2.) How long have you been in an elite sport such as mondio ring, schutzhund, french ring, KNVP, etc.
I have been involved in schutzhund for a little over five years. 

3.) Which dog sport is your favorite? 
Right now I would have to say agility. Perhaps it’s because I have been involved with the sport for so long it is second nature. Perhaps it’s because the politics and BS in schutzhund does not make the sport as inviting. I enjoy the tracking phase of training and trialing most.

4.) How did you learn about the sport that you are interested in? Who introduced you to it?
My boyfriend formally introduced me to schutzhund although I had watched a few demos and managed a training facility that hosted weekly practice nights. We went to watch a club trial then the North American’s in Lancaster and I was hooked. He bought me Nirro, a German Shepherd as a pup. Nirro is my first schutzhund dog who still respects and forgives me despite all my training mistakes ;-) I was introduced to agility when one of our clients said if we could get five people together he would start classes. That instructor was Stuart Mah and at that time most agility trials had only 30-40 dogs competing. Now it is not uncommon to have hundreds competing at the local level and thousands at the National level.


5.) Those people who have kids, are they following your footstep too? Or did you follow your parents' footstep when you were younger?
Both of my daughters (now adults) had brief but successful junior handler careers. My youngest continued on to compete in agility and in the breed ring putting the final points on several breed champions. I followed my mothers footsteps in her admiration of horses, training and competition which eventually carried over to the dogs.

Terry


----------

